# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2016



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2016 às 00:48)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Nov 2016 às 08:13)

Bom dia, muitas nuvens altas com 14,1°C sem vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Nov 2016 às 09:24)

Mais sol com algumas nuvens altas, 21.0ºC 22%HR e vento de NO a 2,2km/h, pressão a 1017hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2016 às 09:46)

Bons dias .

Sol e alguns restos de nuvens de passagem ,com 17.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Nov 2016 às 10:40)

Boas, 22,3ºC vento de E a 3,6km/h


----------



## Serrano (1 Nov 2016 às 12:14)

16.1ºC no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2016 às 16:05)

Boas ...dia de muito sol...e quente quando se está levar com ele ,com 21.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2016 às 16:26)

Mais um dia cheio de sol por estas bandas.
Mínima de 7ºC e máxima na ordem dos 20ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Nov 2016 às 16:29)

Boas, 22,6°C com vento fraco de leste.


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2016 às 16:42)

Uma bonita tarde de outono neste feriado de todos os Santos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2016 às 17:41)

Boas...nuvens médias apresentaram-se de SW ,com 18.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Nov 2016 às 18:14)

Boas, 18,4°C sem vento de momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2016 às 20:47)

Boas...vento fraco,com 16.6ºC...hoje mais fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2016 às 22:35)

Boas...vai descendo,com 15.5ºC e 63% HR.

Dados de hoje 13.1ºC / 21.4ºC.


----------



## lmg (1 Nov 2016 às 23:17)

Boas

Dia de céu azul, actualmente com 12,3ºC.

Dados de hoje: 20.2ºC | 11.0ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Nov 2016 às 07:20)

Bom dia, céu com algumas nuvens, 12,0°C e 71℅HR, vento fraco de NO.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2016 às 19:48)

Boas...nada se passou hoje ...umas nuvens  e pouco mais ,com 17.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Nov 2016 às 20:49)

Boas, 15,8°C e máxima de 24,7°C, co nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2016 às 22:07)

Boas...algumas nuvens de passagem ,sem vento ,com 15.7ºC e 70%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 20.9ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Nov 2016 às 23:51)

Boas...Hoje o dia foi marcado por sol e nuvens
Temperatura atual 14ºC e 89%Hr

Dados de hoje  12.3ºC / 19.2ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Nov 2016 às 07:39)

Bom dia, mínima de 8,7°C que é a atual, céu com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2016 às 12:26)

Boas ...mais um dia de sol maluco ...grande pedra não dá ...anda mesmo doente e seco,não se pode com ele ,com 19.1ºC e algumas nuvens...para enganar o freguês .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2016 às 13:57)

Boas...o sol meio passado,ambiente na rua meio abafado ,este vento quente SSE...nunca mais muda de direção para o fresco ,ainda falta ,com 19.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2016 às 17:23)

Boas...e o dia acaba em céu limpo ,sem vento ,com 18.3ºC e 61%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2016 às 20:00)

Boas...sem vento ,com 16.5ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2016 às 22:19)

Boas...nuvens a virem de sul ,vento fraco de SSW,com 15.8ºC e 72%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC / 19.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Nov 2016 às 07:23)

Bom dia, muitas nuvens com 15,6°C, já  sem significado, nem abanou o pluviômetro. A máxima de ontem foi de 23,7°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2016 às 09:47)

Bom dia .

Muita chuva desde as 8h ...não para ,com 13.7ºC e 15.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2016 às 10:15)

Não para alguém deixou a torneira aberta  ,com 18.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2016 às 10:46)

Boas...continua tudo tapado e negro ...cheira-me a mais chuva ,com 13.9ºC e sem chuva de momento...de  vai nos 19.0mm.


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Nov 2016 às 11:40)

Depois de um aguaceiro ao final da madrugada/início da manhã, o sol apareceu mas agora já chove.


----------



## panda (4 Nov 2016 às 12:32)

Boas...Céu muito nublado,acumulada 2.0mm
Temperatura 13.8ºC e 96%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2016 às 12:56)

Boas...os aguaceiros continuam ...mas fracos ,com 15.2ºC e 21.0mm de .


----------



## huguh (4 Nov 2016 às 13:30)

por aqui, começou a chover com alguma intensidade agora


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Nov 2016 às 15:06)

A manhã foi com céu nublado, por vezes com boas abertas e uns aguaceiros (pouco).
Vamos lá ver como corre a tarde. Para já , volta a cair um aguaceiro e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Nov 2016 às 15:36)

Boa tarde. A pasmaceira aqui vai com* 2.3mm *acumulados depois de uns aguaceiros moderados a fortes, oriundos da zona de Lisboa, durante a madrugada. Entretanto o dia seguiu e segue muito nublado, especialmente para Oeste onde vai a passar aquele festival todo de células atrás do Caramulo.  O vento tem aumentado gradualmente de velocidade nas suas rajadas.

Este tipo de eventos são mesmo para "uma pessoa morrer na praia", então no que toca a trovoadas eu tenho sempre um azar... Se acontecem estou indisponível, estou disponível desaparecem... Bom, lá terei que permanecer com as espectativas baixas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2016 às 17:28)

Boas...tarde ainda com alguns aguaceiros ,céu tapado e vento fraco,estas entradas de SSW e SSE...costumam dar boas regas por aqui ,parou nos 24.0mm ,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## huguh (4 Nov 2016 às 18:44)

tarde com alguns aguaceiros moderados
hoje estive pela barragem da Régua, estava um barco a fazer a descida no momento 











Panorâmica (podem abrir para ver com melhor qualidade)


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Nov 2016 às 21:18)

Boas, chuva nada?, Em Arganil um aguaceiro fraco pelas 14:00, por aqui nada,. Temperatura atual de 14,8°C, máxima de 20,5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2016 às 23:12)

Boas...só nublado e vento fraco,com 14.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.7ºC / 16.2ºC e 27.0mm de .


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Nov 2016 às 23:42)

A atualização da previsão horária do IPMA está boa demais para ser verdade, duvido seriamente que se venha a concretizar:


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Nov 2016 às 03:03)

Chuva moderada a forte com 13.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Nov 2016 às 05:12)

Penso que a chuva que se vai sentindo faz parte da dita frente fria que se esperava... Dizer então que chove forte a muito forte, mas que ainda falta a trovoada Aviso amarelo bem emitido por parte do IPMA,  nem sei como se dignaram a emiti-lo em cima do joelho...

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Nov 2016 às 07:08)

Bom dia, alguma chuva com 4,5mm e 14,8°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2016 às 10:26)

Bom dia .

A rega continua em força ....toda a noite e manhã ,com 14.0ºC e de vai nos 31.0mm .


----------



## panda (5 Nov 2016 às 13:57)

Boas...Já com sol e nuvens
acumulada 5.2mm
Temperatura 16ºC e 72%Hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Nov 2016 às 14:06)

Boas, mais vento do que chuva, mesmo assim vai em 9,0mm de precipitação e 14,9°C.


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2016 às 14:34)

Por aqui choveu durante a noite e início da manhã, por agora 12,3ºC com muito sol e vento.

Esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2016 às 15:56)

Boas ...já com sol e vento finalmente de NW e mais puro ,já com mais fresco...muito bom ,dois dias bem regados...por aqui ,dá um total de 59.0mm de ,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2016 às 17:16)

Boas...com 12.5ºC...a partir de agora é sempre a descer .


----------



## panda (5 Nov 2016 às 17:19)

Já se nota o ar frio, com 11.6ºC e 67%Hr
Aqui tão perto da Torre e la com 0.6ºC


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2016 às 18:35)

A arrefecer bem por terras do nordeste Transmontano, o aeródromo de Mogadouro ( 6 Km a NE da vila ) segue com *7ºc* e algum vento 







http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


Segundo familiares já se acendem as lareiras.


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2016 às 19:02)

Esta noite a relatar de Lamego
Durante o dia muitas nuvens e algum sol
Máxima de 13°C
A temperatura atual é de 9°C
A noite hoje vai ser a mais fria deste outono
Pressão atmosférica a 1012 hPa
Hr de 79%

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2016 às 20:03)

Já com 6 °C de temperatura, a descer bem

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Nov 2016 às 20:33)

Boas, durante a tarde não choveu, a temperatura tem baixado bastante, neste momento estão 7,9°C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Nov 2016 às 20:53)

Boa noite. Céu geralmente limpo, com vento fraco e 7.9ºC. O dia totalizou *8.64mm.*

Dados de precipitação- Estação de Tondela-Ermida (https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUTO2#history)


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Nov 2016 às 21:02)

Torre (Serra da Estrela) já com *-1,0°C*. 
http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2016 às 21:02)

Boas...já se nota o fresquinho lá fora ,com 9.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Nov 2016 às 21:30)

Boas, a temperatura continua a baixar, vai em 6,7°C e 1010hPa


----------



## lmg (6 Nov 2016 às 00:29)

Boas

Noite fria... 5.9ºC com o céu descoberto.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Nov 2016 às 00:32)

A descida vai lenta, muito fruto da brisa que embora fraca penso estar a condicionar a descida... Ainda só 5.3ºC, já tinha saudades deste ''friozinho''


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2016 às 00:40)

Por Lamego estão nesta altura 4°C
Pressão atmosférica de 1014 hPa
Hr de 89%

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2016 às 00:57)

Torre a marcar* -3,5°C* neste momento. Que gelo! 
http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Nov 2016 às 07:42)

Bom domingo, mínima de 2,4ºC e actual de 2,7ºC com muito nevoeiro, não se vê gelo


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2016 às 08:11)

Bom dia, mínima de 4°C em Lamego
Estão está hora 5°C, céu limpo e sol!
Vou de viagem até Vendas Novas
Bom domingo !

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Nov 2016 às 08:48)

Boas, o sol quer "furar" o nevoeiro, 4,0ºC e 86%HR


----------



## Nickname (6 Nov 2016 às 08:55)

Esta noite já teve mínimas interessantes aqui na zona!!

Algumas da rede wunderground:

Pinhanços, Seia:* -0.7ºC*
Póvoa de Sobrinhos (zona Este de Viseu): *0.7ºC*
Aguiar da Beira: *1.3ºC*
Ermida, Tondela: *1.5ºC*
Vouzela: *2.1ºC*

Na rede ipma, Viseu(cidade) teve duas medições horárias de 1.1ºC, deve ter tido uma mínima a rondar os *0.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2016 às 09:13)

Nickname disse:


> Esta noite já teve mínimas interessantes aqui na zona!!
> 
> Algumas da rede wunderground:
> 
> Pinhanços, Seia:* -0.7ºC*



Acabou por ir aos -0,9ºC, no weatherlink aparece sempre o valor exacto, esta pequena diferença deve-se ao intervalo de tempo da actualização dos dados.
Esta estação vai ter muitas minimas negativas, não engana.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/smpcseia/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2016 às 10:41)

Umas fotos de geada, não se arranja?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2016 às 10:50)

Bom dia ....voltamos aos dias com sol...mais fresquinho ,com 12.4ºC e céu limpinho .

Dados de ontem 8.9ºC / 15.6ºC e de 32.0mm.


----------



## JCARL (6 Nov 2016 às 11:03)

Vila Velha de Ródão:
Mínima hoje (06/11/2016): 03,95 ºC às 07:59 UTC.


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2016 às 11:19)

Bom dia.

Manhã fresca, mas por aqui o vento impediu a formação de geada e a descida da temperatura durante a noite. As mínimas andaram pelos 2ºC / 3ºC.

Apesar do sol, o vento não permite grande aquecimento, 10ºC por agora.


----------



## panda (6 Nov 2016 às 12:22)

Boas...Sol e vento fraco, temperatura atual 11.5ºC e 47%Hr
Mínima desta madrugada 3.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2016 às 13:00)

Boas...muito sol e quente em zona abrigada do vento ,com 14.9ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2016 às 14:49)

Mais nuvens agora de tarde. 11ºC por agora.

Esta manhã.





Dia 30 de outubro.





As mesmas árvores, mas já com menos folhas.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Nov 2016 às 16:15)

Boas, sol com algumas nuvens e 13,9°C


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Nov 2016 às 17:33)

Dia gelado, com mínima de *1.8ºC *(foi curioso ver que quase durante toda a madrugada as minhas temperaturas coincidiram com as da estação de Ermida-Tondela, mas na reta final descambou e o meu sensor passou a fazer leituras um pouco mais altas).

Dizer que nos sítios mais abrigados já se formou a primeira geada da temporada

A máxima não foi além dos *14.3ºC* e de momento sigo com *9.5ºC*, céu geralmente limpo, com uns cumulus a desfilar a poente e uma brisa a enfraquecer.
*
*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2016 às 17:52)

Boas...céu limpo e vai refrescando,com 10.1ºC e vento fresco de N.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Nov 2016 às 17:56)

Boas, por aqui à máxima foi de 16,0°C de momento 9,1°C


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Nov 2016 às 19:00)

Sigo com céu limpo e *7.8ºC*, o vento muito fraco permanece.Creio que a descida de temperatura vai ainda ser interrompida durante a noite. Parecem encaminhar-se para aqui aguaceiros, que talvez passem de raspão, mas naturalmente devem trazer nebulosidade associada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Nov 2016 às 20:00)

Céu limpo e* 6.6ºC atuais, vento nulo ou fraco. *Já deve chover entre Aveiro e Espinho, se os aguaceiros se mantivessem firmes na entrada em terra provocariam certamente os primeiros flocos de neve em várias terras altas...


----------



## panda (6 Nov 2016 às 20:26)

Temperatura atual 7.6ºC e 64%Hr

Dados de hoje  3.7ºC / 13.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2016 às 20:32)

Boas...vento fresco de NW,com 8.2ºC e 66%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Nov 2016 às 21:01)

Boas,por daqui marca 4,0°C


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Nov 2016 às 21:06)

O vento aumentou um pouco a intensidade, já sobe de novo,* 7.7ºC*. O céu está geralmente limpo.


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2016 às 21:13)

No aeródromo de Mogadouro ( 714 m  e 6 km a NE da Vila ) vai arrefecendo bem, segue agora com *4 ºc* e vento fraco variável, está mais frio que ontem à mesma hora, a máxima de hoje não ultrapassou os 10ºc .






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Nov 2016 às 21:33)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sigo com céu limpo e *7.8ºC*, o vento muito fraco permanece.Creio que a descida de temperatura vai ainda ser interrompida durante a noite. Parecem encaminhar-se para aqui aguaceiros, que talvez passem de raspão, mas naturalmente devem trazer nebulosidade associada.




Parece que vão passar suficientemente afastadas daqui, o que não são más notícias para a descida da temperatura. Entretanto já regista nova descida, 6.8 ºC porque o vento acalmou. Esta situação é o que se chama tipicamente ''Andar ao sabor do vento''


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2016 às 22:01)

A estação do aeródromo de Seia segue nos *1,6ºC*. 

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/smpcseia/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Z13 (6 Nov 2016 às 22:24)

Por aqui registei uma mínima de *3,2ºC* e uma máxima de *13,3ºC*. O vento constante aumentou a sensação de frio... Em Miranda do Douro a mínima já foi negativa...


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2016 às 00:24)

Boas! 

A temperatura vai baixando por aqui, o meu sensor marca 4.8ºC, possivelmente teremos alguma geada amanhã de manhã


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Nov 2016 às 00:41)

Esta noite está a revelar-se uma verdadeira desilusão até agora, e o culpado é o vento Ainda só registo *4.7ºC*, contas feitas é na prática o mesmo que ontem à mesma hora A temperatura já podia ir nuns 2,..ºC, mas tinha de haver qualquer coisa a estragar a descida...


----------



## keipha (7 Nov 2016 às 07:24)

A temperatura por aqui acabou de atingir -0.1°C. Custou mas passou os 0 :-)


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Nov 2016 às 07:38)

Bom dia, por aqui o nevoeiro não deixou o termómetro baixar além dos -0,6ºC de momento 0,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2016 às 09:43)

Registo de *-1,9ºC* de mínima no aeródromo de Seia.
A próxima madrugada promete ser ainda mais fria.


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2016 às 12:19)

Nickname disse:


> Esta noite já teve mínimas interessantes aqui na zona!!
> 
> Algumas da rede wunderground:
> 
> ...



A mínima de ontem acabou mesmo por ser de *0.5ºC* em Viseu

Mínimas de hoje (fora as já referidas):
Póvoa de Sobrinhos, Viseu: -1.1ºC
Aguiar da Beira: 0ºC
Vouzela: 0.5ºC

A estação de Viseu do ipma teve uma mínima horária de -0.4ºC, a verdadeira mínima deve ter rondado os -1ºC


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2016 às 13:16)

Entretanto acho que já se conseguiu resolver o problema da internet na Junta de freguesia de Várzea da Serra.
O que significa que voltámos a ter os dados da estação disponíveis on-line! 

A mínima de hoje foi de -1,2ºC.
Agora segue com 7,3ºC.


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2016 às 13:29)

Bom dia.

Por aqui a noite voltou a ser ventosa e a geada era muito fraca esta manhã, mínima de 1ºC.

Por agora 9ºC e nublado a norte, onde vai caindo alguma neve nas montanhas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Nov 2016 às 14:43)

Boa tarde. Dia gélido o de hoje, a mínima ficou-se nos* 0.0ºC* (só para ser diferente da estação de Ermida-Tondela). Pela manhã muita geada e grandes camadas de gelo nos carros. Adivinha-se mais uma noite gelada, atualmente levo *11.1ºC* e céu a adquirir bastante nebulosidade, neste momento o sol desapareceu.

Máxima de *13.3ºC.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2016 às 16:09)

Boas ...muito sol e algumas nuvens de frio a pairar no ar ,vento fresco de NNW...parece já temos o outono já em modo de frio ,com 12.3ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## Serrano (7 Nov 2016 às 17:54)

Vai chegando a noite ao Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 8.3°C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Nov 2016 às 18:00)

Descida acentuada da temperatura à chegada da noite, se o resto da noite fosse a este ritmo, mas o vento há de vir aliviar a situação. 

Por agora céu na prática limpo, e uns refrescantes *7.9ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2016 às 19:38)

Boas...já faz ,com 8.1ºC e vento fresco NW.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Nov 2016 às 20:59)

Boas, a máxima de hoje foi 13,8ºC com algumas nuvens durante a tarde que deu lugar a céu limpo no anoitecer, de momento 2,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2016 às 21:37)

Várzea da Serra segue com 0,9ºC de momento. Isto na zona alta da aldeia.
No fundo de vila já deve estar tudo gelado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Nov 2016 às 21:38)

Boa noite. De momento registo *5.0ºC* e está consequentemente mais frio a esta hora do que ontem, ainda assim a temperatura podia estar bem mais baixa, no período das 19h às 20h:30m a temperatura pouco se alterou com o reaparecimento do vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2016 às 22:13)

Boas...mais ,com 6.0ºC e 71%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.4ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Nov 2016 às 22:30)

O vento acalma e a temperatura cai num estantinho, seria interessante a mínima anual alcançada a 17 de Fevereiro ser batida esta noite, mas dificilmente isso acontecerá, nesse dia a esta hora já a temperatura andava a rondar 1ºC. 

Adiante, sigo com* 3.5ºC*, vento nulo e céu estrelado.


----------



## panda (7 Nov 2016 às 23:59)

Boas... Temperatura atual  5.4ºC e 65%Hr

Dados de hoje  2.4ºC / 12.8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Nov 2016 às 01:00)

Temperatura nos *2.1ºC* e a descer como uma ''lesma'', isto quando não decide voltar atrás... Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Nov 2016 às 07:46)

Bom dia, geada com -1,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2016 às 08:21)

Bom dia ...já com muito sol e uma boa camada de gelo nos carros ,com 5.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2016 às 10:43)

Boas ...sol e a temperatura vai subindo ,com 12.1ºC e 45%HR.


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2016 às 12:20)

Manhã ventosa, mas com alguma geada, mínima de 0ºC.

Por agora algumas nuvens, vento e 9ºC.

Hoje as montanhas já estão mais visíveis.


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2016 às 13:18)

Em Várzea da Serra, a temperatura andou aos saltos durante a noite, ao ritmo do vento. 
A mínima foi de -1,7ºC. O "descongelar" da orvalhada no pluviometro, entre as 8h e as 9h, rendeu 0,2mm.
O que significa que zonas baixas da freguesia a geada deve ter sido valente.

Agora, céu nublado, vento fraco a moderado (10-20km/h) e 7,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2016 às 13:37)

Boas...muito sol e algumas nuvens baixas a chegarem de NW ,com 14.4ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## panda (8 Nov 2016 às 13:42)

Boas...Céu com poucas nuvens e algum vento de NW
Temperatura atual 13.1 e 41%Hr
Mínima desta madrugada *2ºC *


----------



## huguh (8 Nov 2016 às 14:28)

Estes 2 dias notou-se bem a descida das temperaturas, até para estar dentro de casa já pede mais uma ou 2 camadas de roupa


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Nov 2016 às 15:01)

Boa tarde, mais um dia gelado com um pouco mais de geada que o anterior. A temperatura ia lançada na descida, mas a mínima acabou por ser semelhante à de ontem. O vento não permitiu uma queda para lá dos* -0.3ºC*. Parece que o Verão veio passar umas férias em Outubro, mas saiu e esqueceu-se de fechar a porta (não que eu tenha nada contra, a garganta é que começa a ressentir-se)

De momento sigo 12.0ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Z13 (8 Nov 2016 às 15:44)

Miranda parece que vai arrefecendo de dia para dia...






Por aqui a minha mínima apenas baixou aos *-0,5ºC*... por agora céu nublado e* 9,6ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2016 às 18:37)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fresco de NW,com 10.3ºC e 54%HR.

Dados de hoje 2.3ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## Norther (8 Nov 2016 às 19:16)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2016 às 19:29)

Boas...nuvens já a entrar ,temperatura subiu,com 10.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2016 às 23:12)

Boas...céu pouco nublado ,com 9.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## VILA REAL (8 Nov 2016 às 23:13)

Por cá já caiu um breve aguaceiro.


----------



## VILA REAL (8 Nov 2016 às 23:57)

Começou a cair uma chuva «molha-tolos»... morrinhenta.


----------



## panda (8 Nov 2016 às 23:58)

Boas...O vento aumentou de intensidade.
Temperatura atual 8.9ºC e 80%Hr

Dados de hoje  *2ºC* /* 13.8ºC *


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2016 às 00:03)

Em Várzea da Serra, o dia terminou assim:






Chuva fraca, vento fraco a moderado e 6,3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2016 às 00:12)

Chove bem com 9.7ºC. Os ecos do radar enganam um pouco quanto à verdadeira intensidade.


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2016 às 00:14)

Boa noite!

Tivemos alguma chuva fraca ao inicio da noite mas nada de mais, por agora apenas vento, por vezes com fortes rajadas.


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Nov 2016 às 00:52)

Chove moderadamente.


----------



## huguh (9 Nov 2016 às 00:55)

já vai chovendo bem


----------



## huguh (9 Nov 2016 às 01:55)

já lá vai 1 hora de chuva moderada, por vezes bem intensa sem parar


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2016 às 02:40)

Chuva moderada a forte agora, *7.37mm* acumulados na estação de Ermida-Tondela.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Nov 2016 às 08:03)

Bom dia, amanhecer completamente diferente, com chuva durante a madrugada 6,5mm e 13,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2016 às 08:17)

Bom dia ...nevoeiro  e chuva fraca ,com 11.8ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## panda (9 Nov 2016 às 13:13)

Boas...Céu nublado, vento fraco
Temperatura atual 11.6ºC e 79%Hr
acumulada 14.0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2016 às 14:28)

Boas...meio da manhã ainda foi com algum sol...ficou nublado desde o meio dia e assim continua ,sem chuva ,com 14.2ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2016 às 17:01)

Boas...só nublado e algum vento de NW,com 13.3ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Nov 2016 às 19:47)

Boas, durante o dia esteve o céu sempre nublado sem chuva, 10,9°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Nov 2016 às 07:41)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro, com 4,0°C


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2016 às 08:28)

Bom dia.

A manhã começou com geada, mas já está a ficar muito nublado. 2ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2016 às 08:28)

Bom dia .

Voltamos aos dias de sol...muito sol  e vento fraco,com 8.6ºC e 77%HR.

Dados de ontem 9.1ºC / 15.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2016 às 10:58)

Boas...muito sol  e vento fraco,com 14.5ºC...hoje mais quente .


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2016 às 13:26)

Em Várzea da Serra, o dia segue cinzento e com chuviscos esporádicos.
Mas ainda não houve acumulação de precipitação.
8,6ºC de momento e vento fraco de oeste.

A mínima foi de 1,8ºC.

Na Gralheira, está nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2016 às 13:41)

Boas ...sol em força e quente ,com 16.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Nov 2016 às 13:56)

Boas!

Por aqui esteve a babujar toda a manhã, abriu por volta do meio dia, neste momento o céu está muito nublado, vento fraco com 12ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2016 às 17:38)

Boas...a tarde foi com algumas nuvens de passagem  e continuam,vento fraco de NW,com 13.1ºC e 59%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2016 às 21:58)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 9.3ºC e 83%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.6ºC / 17.0ºC.


----------



## panda (10 Nov 2016 às 23:45)

Boas...Temperatura 7.5ºC e 87%Hr

Dados de hoje  *5.2ºC* / *15.9ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Nov 2016 às 07:26)

Bom dia, nevoeiro com 7,5°C e 84℅HR


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2016 às 07:37)

Bom dia.

Geada, nevoeiro e 0ºC neste momento. O nevoeiro vai desfazendo a geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2016 às 11:11)

Bom dia .

Depois de uma meia manhã com céu limpo...de momento ainda com sol...mas meio passado ,com 15.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2016 às 12:46)

Boas...sol meio passado por nuvens altas.com 15.8ºC...sem frio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2016 às 15:21)

Boas...nuvens altas mais compactas ...já sem hipótese de o sol passar ,com 15.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2016 às 20:05)

Boas...céu mais limpo e vento fraco,com 12.2ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## huguh (11 Nov 2016 às 20:06)

chuviscou um pouco há uns minutos atrás


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Nov 2016 às 21:43)

Boas!
Por aqui 8ºC e chuva fraca, nevoeiro acima dos 800/900m.

Saí da aldeia (650m) a chuviscar, desço à cidade (380m) tudo seco, volto e começa a chover acima dos 500m aproximadamente, tudo molhado.

Apenas mais um exemplo de como chove muito mais nas montanhas à volta de Chaves que no vale.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2016 às 21:48)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 11.1ºC e 75%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.1ºC / 16.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2016 às 09:15)

Bom dia.

Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro, mas bem mais quente hoje. 7ºC agora com uma mínima de 5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2016 às 10:49)

Bom dia .

Muito sol e ambiente quente...verão se S.Martinho ,com 15.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (12 Nov 2016 às 11:51)

12.3°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Nov 2016 às 14:11)

Boa tarde, céu muito nublado com 17,4°C, sem chuva.


----------



## huguh (12 Nov 2016 às 15:25)

grande chuvada 
chove com intensidade


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2016 às 15:42)

Chuva fraca e 12ºC por aqui.


----------



## dahon (12 Nov 2016 às 16:47)

Chuva forte em Viseu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2016 às 17:06)

Boas...tarde só nublada e sem vento...acabou de cair os primeiros pingos do dia ,só molhou a estrada ,com 15.2ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Nov 2016 às 17:14)

Boas, chuva com 5,5mm acumulada em 20minutos com 16,0°C


----------



## dahon (12 Nov 2016 às 17:34)

Choveram 10mm na última hora e continua a chover moderado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Nov 2016 às 17:53)

Boas, 9,5mm numa hora e continua, 15,6°C.


----------



## panda (12 Nov 2016 às 18:27)

Boas...Chove desde perto das 18H. acumulada 5.0mm
Temperatura atual 13ºC e 96%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2016 às 18:58)

Boas...está a chegar ,com 15.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Nov 2016 às 20:04)

Boas, ainda cai, 13,0mm com 15,1°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2016 às 21:06)

Boas...só chuviscos...não dá para mais ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## panda (12 Nov 2016 às 23:58)

Esta   rendeu 11.7mm
Temperatura 11.3ºC e 97%Hr


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2016 às 09:25)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro e 7ºC por aqui.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Nov 2016 às 10:43)

Bom dia, nevoeiro a dissipar com 13,1ºC


----------



## Serrano (13 Nov 2016 às 10:46)

10.5°C no Sarzedo, com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2016 às 10:48)

Bom dia .

Belo dia de sol  e já quente ,com 17.1ºC e uma ligeira brisa fraca .

Dados de ontem 8.0ºC / 18.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Nov 2016 às 10:57)




----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2016 às 11:03)

Em Várzea da Serra, céu nublado e 9,4ºC.
A mínima foi de 8,6ºC - a mais alta do mês. Talvez ainda seja batida antes da meia-noite.

Ontem o acumulado de precipitação ficou-se nos 9,6mm.
O mês segue com 42,6mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Nov 2016 às 12:00)

Boas, estão uns agradáveis 17,0ºC


----------



## panda (13 Nov 2016 às 13:05)

Boas... Céu limpo e vento
Temperatura 15.3ºC e 76%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2016 às 13:19)

Boas ...continuação de bom tempo para a tarde ,com 19.1ºC e uma boa tarde .


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2016 às 16:28)

Manhã de nevoeiro, mas uma tarde cheia de sol.

Por agora 12ºC e um céu sem nuvens.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Nov 2016 às 17:09)

Boas, máxima de 19,7°C com céu pouco nublado, algumas nuvens altas, de momento 15,7°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2016 às 17:49)

Boas...limpo e quase sem vento,com 16.2ºC...sem frio .


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2016 às 18:15)

No fim da manhã de hoje, quando o nevoeiro começava a desaparecer. 




Por comparação com o mesmo local no dia 20 de outubro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2016 às 19:32)

Boas...o vento aumentou bastante de N ,com 14.8ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2016 às 22:16)

Boas...o vento vai ser toda a noite moderado de NNE ,com 13.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.1ºC / 19.2ºC.


----------



## panda (13 Nov 2016 às 23:51)

Vento fraco a moderado
Temperatura atual 12.9ºC e 70%Hr

Dados de hoje  *10.1ºC* / *16.8ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Nov 2016 às 05:47)

Bom dia, estão 8,7°C e 83℅HR.


----------



## panda (14 Nov 2016 às 11:42)

Bons dias, céu limpo e vento moderado a forte
Temperatura 14ºC e 53%Hr


----------



## keipha (14 Nov 2016 às 13:17)

Manha ventosa por Tondela. Já vi avisos amarelos por muito menos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2016 às 15:44)

Boa tarde ...mais um dia...cheio de sol ,com 17.4ºC e por cá continua o vento .


----------



## huguh (14 Nov 2016 às 17:33)

Fim de tarde com o sol a esconder-se atrás dos montes e um belo céu azul e vermelho


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2016 às 17:55)

12ºC e um céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2016 às 19:06)

Boas...mais um final de tarde tudo calmo ,com 13.4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Nov 2016 às 19:55)

Boas, nevoeiro até ao final da manhã, sol quentinho durante a tarde com máxima de 19,6°C, atual 8,5°C sem vento, lua bem grande com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2016 às 21:14)

Hoje, como não podia deixar de ser, a lua.


----------



## panda (14 Nov 2016 às 21:37)

Boas... O vento ainda continua 
Temperatura 11.6ºC e 47%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2016 às 21:38)

Boas...céu limpo e já vento moderado de NNE e ,com 11.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.0ºC / 18.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Nov 2016 às 07:55)

Bom dia, geada com céu limpo e mínima de 0,2°C, de momento 0,7°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2016 às 12:17)

Bom dia ...hoje está mais fresco devido ao ventinho ,céu limpo,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2016 às 13:52)

Em Várzea da Serra, céu limpo, 10,5ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NE.






A mínima foi de 2,8ºC.

Gráfico horário da temperatura do ar e da velocidade média do vento nas últimas horas:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2016 às 15:29)

Boas ...muito sol e vento mais fraco,com 15.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2016 às 17:10)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calma ,com 14.1ºC e céu limpo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2016 às 18:56)

Boas...o vento ainda calmo ,com 12.0ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2016 às 21:16)

Em Várzea às 19h30 estavam 3,9C, às 20h já estavam 9,2C.
Ia bem lançada a temperatura, mas depois levantou-se o vento. Isto no lugar da estação.
No fundo de Vila, onde o vento tem mais dificuldade em chegar e quebrar a inversão térmica, já deve estar a gear.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2016 às 21:37)

Boas...já algum vento de NNE e a temperatura a descer pouco,com 11.6ºC e 46%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 15.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Nov 2016 às 07:42)

Bom dia, mínima de -0,8ºC com geada e céu limpo, atual -0,6ºC


----------



## panda (16 Nov 2016 às 13:31)

Boas... Sol e vento fraco
Temperatura 16.8ºC e 53%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2016 às 15:29)

Boa tarde ...hoje mais quentinho ,muito sol e com 18.8ºC e vento fraco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2016 às 17:49)

Boas...mais um final de tarde muito calma ...quase sem vento ,com 13.1ºC...a descer bem .


----------



## panda (16 Nov 2016 às 20:34)

Boas...Temperatura atual 10.5ºC e 77%Hr

Dados de hoje  *4.5ºC* / *18.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2016 às 21:30)

Boas...com entrada de vento de N a temperatura subiu,com 14.5ºC e 48%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.7ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Nov 2016 às 07:34)

Bom dia, 2,2ºC com geada e agora nevoeiro aumentando a sensação de frio


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2016 às 10:19)

Bom dia ...mais um dia cheio de sol e já quente ,com 15.6ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Nov 2016 às 13:44)

Boas, sol quentinho com algumas nuvens altas, de momento 19,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2016 às 14:20)

Uma boa tarde...e quente ,com 18.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2016 às 17:42)

Manhã com alguma geada e nevoeiro, mas a tarde ficou quente. 

13ºC ainda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2016 às 19:17)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calmo ...hoje com vento de NW,mas fraco,com 13.0ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2016 às 21:16)

Boas...calma total,sem vento ,com 11.3ºC e 74%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 19.0ºC.


----------



## panda (17 Nov 2016 às 23:51)

Boas...Temperatura atual 9.2ºC e 90%Hr

Dados de hoje*  6.9ºC */ *21.1ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Nov 2016 às 07:42)

Bom dia, céu cinzento com 11,4ºC sem vento, 80%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2016 às 10:20)

Bom dia...hoje sem sol...muito nevoeiro logo pela manhã ,de momento já levantou ...só nublado,com 11.6ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2016 às 11:30)

Boas...o nevoeiro está de volta pela zona sul da cidade ,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2016 às 13:07)

Boas...por aqui a coisa continua nublada ,com 13.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2016 às 15:30)

Boas...nuvens mais escuras vão chegando vento virou mais para WNW e aumentou ,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2016 às 18:51)

Boas...de momento céu mais limpo ,com 12.1ºC e algum vento de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2016 às 21:36)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e vento de NW,com 11.0ºC e 76%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.6ºC / 14.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Nov 2016 às 07:39)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro com 6,0°C sem chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2016 às 10:31)

Bom dia .

Por enquanto...muito sol ,com 12.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2016 às 11:40)

Boas ...já com algumas nuvens e sol ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2016 às 11:45)

Manhã fresca e cinzenta, mas o sol ainda apareceu algumas vezes.






Mínima de 3ºC. Por agora céu muito nublado e 9ºC.


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2016 às 11:46)

Bom dia,

Por Mogadouro céu encoberto e fresco com 9 °c actuais, vento moderado.


----------



## Nickname (19 Nov 2016 às 11:47)

*11.1ºC*
Céu totalmente nublado


----------



## Serrano (19 Nov 2016 às 11:56)

9.4°C no Sarzedo, com nuvens a chegarem do lado da Serra.


----------



## panda (19 Nov 2016 às 14:19)

Boas...Céu limpo, vento fraco
Temperatura 13.4ºC e 55%Hr


----------



## Nickname (19 Nov 2016 às 16:04)

*11.3ºC*
Tarde fresca, com algum vento.
Mantém-se o céu totalmente nublado.

Máxima (até ao momento): *11.8ºC*


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2016 às 16:49)

Em Várzea da Serra a mínima foi de 2ºC.

Agora, céu encoberto, vento fraco a moderado de sul e 7,4ºC.

Chuva a caminho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2016 às 17:07)

Boas...ainda só vento ,céu menos nublado ,temperatura vai descendo,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (19 Nov 2016 às 17:54)

Aqui também já chove!!!
Fraca por agora.
*10ºC*


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2016 às 18:02)

Boas;

Chuva fraca em Mogadouro,com 8.5°c actuais, vento moderado com rajadas de SW.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Nov 2016 às 18:15)

Chove fraco acerca de 30min, o vento é também fraco a moderado.
Temp. nos 11.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2016 às 19:01)

Boas...já pingou,nublado e o vento continua fraco,com 11.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Nov 2016 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui começou a cair  muito fraco sem mexer o pluviómetro, de momento 11,1°C, sem vento.


----------



## Z13 (19 Nov 2016 às 21:48)

Bragança, *7,3ºC*
Começou a chover por volta das 18h00, mas o pluviómetro só acusa 1mm...
A madrugada promete!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2016 às 22:29)

Boas...vai chuviscando já algum tempo,vento virou para WSW,com 10.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.3ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## panda (19 Nov 2016 às 22:51)

Boas...Chuva fraca e vento
Temperatura atual 9.7ºC e 93%Hr
acumulada 0.7mm


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Nov 2016 às 03:45)

Chuva moderada por aqui, de facto os ecos de radar nem sempre traduzem a realidade


----------



## Nickname (20 Nov 2016 às 09:17)

Chuva moderada na última hora!!
Durante a noite choveu de forma constante, mas muito fraca, os acumulados ainda não atingiram sequer os 10mm desde que ontem começou a chover.
*12.1ºC*


----------



## keipha (20 Nov 2016 às 09:23)

Nickname disse:


> Chuva moderada na última hora!!
> Durante a noite choveu de forma constante, mas muito fraca, os acumulados ainda não atingiram sequer os 10mm desde que ontem começou a chover.
> *12.1ºC*


Concordo contigo. Só agora de manha ultrapassei os 10mm na estação. Ainda estou á espera que a chuva comece


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Nov 2016 às 09:24)

Bom dia, chuva com pouca intensidade, 4,5mm e 14,8°C


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2016 às 10:07)

Em Várzea da Serra, a chuva ontem foi fraca e residual. Apenas 2,6mm acumulados.

Hoje a intensidade é outra.
20,6mm acumulados e chuva moderada.

Vento moderado, por vezes forte. Rajada de 49,9km/h.

Temperatura na casa dos 10C.


----------



## Nickname (20 Nov 2016 às 10:23)

Chuva forte, puxada a vento moderado, nos últimos 10 minutos
*12.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2016 às 10:41)

Bom dia .

Está a ser um bom dia de ...certinha toda a noite ,com 14.0ºC e 12.0mm.

Ontem de 1.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (20 Nov 2016 às 10:53)

Manhã de chuva no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 10°C.


----------



## keipha (20 Nov 2016 às 11:07)

Chuva intensa na última hora, com vento moderado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Nov 2016 às 11:24)

Boas, 8,7mm com chuva fraca a moderada, 15,9ºC e 1007hPa


----------



## panda (20 Nov 2016 às 12:08)

Boas...Chuva a cair bem,* 28.0mm* acumulados
Temperatura 11.9ºC e 99%Hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Nov 2016 às 13:11)

Boas, a chuva aumentou de intensidade caindo certinha 22,2mm até ao momento.


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2016 às 13:15)

Bom Domingo! 

Depois de uma noite, uma madrugada e uma manhã com alguma chuva muito vento, eis que a tarde parece que vai seguir o mesmo caminho!


----------



## panda (20 Nov 2016 às 13:35)

A chuva continua, com nuvens baixas
acumulada *41.5mm*
Temperatura 11.4ºC e 99%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2016 às 14:19)

Boas...boa tarde de ...continua e vento moderado de SW,com 14.6ºC e 14.0mm.


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2016 às 14:24)

A chuva parou um pouco, o dia segue cinzento e relativamente quente, 13ºC neste momento.


----------



## huguh (20 Nov 2016 às 14:29)

Madrugada e manhã de chuva intensa, por vezes torrencial. Já tinha saudades!


----------



## Nickname (20 Nov 2016 às 14:33)

*12.4ºC*
A chuva segue fraca a moderada, vento moderado.
Acumulados de hoje, até às  14h
Cidade: *23.9mm*
Aeródromo: *21.3mm*


----------



## Célia Salta (20 Nov 2016 às 14:34)

Por aqui chove com intensidade   tempo escuro e com nevoeiro e vento  Mesmo bom para matar saudades 
So falta trovoada


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Nov 2016 às 15:04)

Boas, continua a cair bem, 35,7mm e 15,1°C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Nov 2016 às 16:50)

Boa tarde. Tal como previsto tivemos uma manhã e início de tarde bastante chuvosas, ainda que não tenham sido tão chuvosas como se perspetivava. Os modelos também foram fazendo alguns cortes na precipitação à última da hora, deste modo o* maior acumulado em 6h foi de aproximadamente 21.8mm(entre as 06h e as 12h), já o acumulado horário máximo foram cerca de 8.2mm*(num período em que choveu forte a muito forte-10h-11h)*. *Deste modo acabaram por não se verificar os avisos...

Contas feitas o *acumulado diário segue nos 36.07mm, *o vento segue fraco a moderado. À passagem das partes mais ativas da frente fria, o vento andou no limiar do moderado. O céu permanece extremamente nublado e por vezes lá se soltam uns chuviscos.

Aguardo ansiosamente pelos aguaceiros/nova frente fria, se bem que relativamente às trovoadas estou pouco confiante...

*Dados de precipitação da estação de Ermida-Tondela: (https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUTO2#history)*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2016 às 17:40)

Boas...pela tarde....muita ,de momento não ,com 13.0ºC e 21.0mm de .


----------



## huguh (20 Nov 2016 às 17:41)

volta a chuva intensa


----------



## panda (20 Nov 2016 às 18:45)

Já parou de chover, nota-se pela nuvens que já a frio em altitude
Temperatura 12.1ºC e 88%Hr
acumulada *62.0mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Nov 2016 às 19:35)

Aguaceiros moderados e vento também moderado. 
Temp. Atual: 12.3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Nov 2016 às 20:59)

Vento a intensificar-se neste momento, sem chuva e com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2016 às 21:50)

Boas...mais um momento de ,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## huguh (20 Nov 2016 às 23:48)

que bela faixa de precipitação está a chegar agora aqui
e já se ouve lá fora a cair com intensidade


----------



## panda (20 Nov 2016 às 23:53)

De momento vento e chuva
Temperatura 12.1ºC e 95%Hr
acumulada *66.0mm*


----------



## VILA REAL (20 Nov 2016 às 23:58)

Chove desde há uns 15min a esta parte e a intensidade tem aumentado, assim como as rajadas de vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Nov 2016 às 00:31)

Chuva moderada e rajadas de vento forte


----------



## huguh (21 Nov 2016 às 00:35)

chuva torrencial, incrível


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Nov 2016 às 00:59)

Vento a rodar para SO, chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2016 às 01:33)

Dan disse:


> A chuva parou um pouco, o dia segue cinzento e relativamente quente, 13ºC neste momento.



Bonitas cores Outonais!


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Nov 2016 às 02:38)

Passagem de mais uma célula, rajadas fortissimas de vento e chuva moderada a forte, anda tudo pelos ares...


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Nov 2016 às 03:20)

Começa a instalar o frio e a Temperatura a descer a um bom ritmo. Segundo o Meteocovilha, a Torre segue com 1.4 e a cidade 9.7c 

O vento está impressionante e vai chovendo de vez em quando.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Nov 2016 às 07:34)

Bom dia, chuva com 2,7mm acumulada e 11,6°C, vento fraco de sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2016 às 07:52)

E já nevou na Torre:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2016 às 08:21)

Bom dia .

Sol de momento...mais uma noite de chuva,com 9.9ºC e 10.0mm de .

Dados de ontem 10.2ºC / 14.7ºC e de 23.0mm.


----------



## kikofra (21 Nov 2016 às 10:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> E já nevou na Torre:


E já fecharam as estradas


----------



## srr (21 Nov 2016 às 10:16)

Brutal, aquilo é dificil , ter neve na Torre e poder usufruir dela , já esta bem explicado neste forum no histórico.


----------



## Z13 (21 Nov 2016 às 10:53)

De facto já se nota bem a entrada de ar frio durante a madrugada no nordeste. Neste momento a cidade regista *8,9ºC *com bastante vento.
A mínima de 6,5ºC só foi obtida às 10h20 da manhã...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2016 às 11:05)

Boas ...de momento...sol e nuvens ,de vez em quando lá cai uns pingos ,com 12.7ºC e algum vento .


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2016 às 11:22)

Em Várzea da Serra estão 6,4ºC e vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste.
Sucedem-se os aguaceiros.
O acumulado hoje vai em 12,4mm.
Ontem ficou-se pelos 35,6mm.
O mensal vai em 93,8mm.

Quanto a vento, esta noite a rajada máxima foi de 64,4km/h.


----------



## Cesar (21 Nov 2016 às 11:50)

Olá a todos sou mais um no forum amante da natureza, gostava de saber quais as possibilidades, de como vai ser o tempo durante a semana, obrigado mundo da meteorologia.


----------



## Iceberg (21 Nov 2016 às 11:55)

Muito bem-vindo Cesar.

O tempo durante a presente semana será, em termos gerais, chuvoso, frio e com neve nas serras de maior altitude.


----------



## Cesar (21 Nov 2016 às 12:03)

Obrigado pela informação tá bom para as lareiras e a agricultura já precisava desta chuva.


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2016 às 12:15)

Neva nas Penhas da Saúde, 1500m.
Mas para já sem acumulação.


----------



## panda (21 Nov 2016 às 12:51)

Boas...Sol,nuvens e vento
Temperatura 11.1ºC e 70%Hr
acumulada 8.5mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Nov 2016 às 13:14)

Boas, por Arganil já


----------



## huguh (21 Nov 2016 às 13:27)

boas

por aqui manhã com chuva moderada a forte, principalmente das 6 às 8h
Agora algumas abertas com sol a espreitar


----------



## Serrano (21 Nov 2016 às 14:30)

Aguaceiros na Covilhã, com a temperatura a descer até aos 7,5ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2016 às 15:42)

Boas...sol e nuvens,de momento mais nublado ,com 12.5ºC e algum vento.


----------



## huguh (21 Nov 2016 às 16:29)

aguaceiro moderado a cair neste momento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2016 às 17:12)

Boas...já arrefecer  e com céu limpo ,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2016 às 17:16)

Hoje já tivemos alguns aguaceiros de neve acima dos 1100m, por estas bandas. 

Esta tarde a 1300m.






Poucos minutos depois.


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2016 às 17:18)

Mais umas fotos das cores de outono.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2016 às 17:21)

Dan disse:


> Hoje já tivemos alguns aguaceiros de neve acima dos 1100m, por estas bandas.
> 
> Esta tarde a 1300m.
> 
> ...





Dan disse:


> Mais umas fotos das cores de outono.


Eu olho para estas fotos e parece que são de outro país. 
Muito boas!!!


----------



## Sleet (21 Nov 2016 às 18:07)

Tem ar de estar a cair uma camada generosa de neve na serra.

Por Loriga a temperatura tem baixado gradualmente ao longo do dia, a estação marca agora 5.4 ºC e 17 mm acumulados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2016 às 19:00)

Boas...lá fora o ar mais fresquinho ,com 8.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Nov 2016 às 19:32)

Boas, céu a limpar com 8,2°C sem vento e 14,0mm


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Nov 2016 às 19:46)

Vão surgindo uns clarões esparsos por trás do Caramulo, já se ouviram alguns trovões muito abafados.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2016 às 19:49)

Dan disse:


> Mais umas fotos das cores de outono.



Que espectáculo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2016 às 21:38)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco de NW,com 8.1ºC e 83%HR.


----------



## panda (21 Nov 2016 às 21:52)

Boas...Temperatura 6ºC e 85%Hr
Vento fraco de NW


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2016 às 22:16)

Por aqui temos agora chuva fraca e 3ºC.


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2016 às 22:36)

Acabou por ser apenas uns pingos. Céu nublado e 3ºC ainda.


----------



## panda (21 Nov 2016 às 23:56)

Temperatura atual 5.6ºC e 91%Hr
acumulada 9.0mm

Dados de hoje  *5.6ºC */ *12.5ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2016 às 07:09)

Penhas da Saúde, agora


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Nov 2016 às 07:51)

Bom dia, nevoeiro com 3,9°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2016 às 08:26)

Bom dia  .

Muito sol e algumas nuvens ....manhã ,com 4.5ºC e 97%HR.

Dados de ontem 5.8ºC / 14.1ºC e de 10.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2016 às 09:50)

Boas...nevoeiro fresco...a vir dos vales do RioTejo ,com 5.4ºC .


----------



## Z13 (22 Nov 2016 às 10:44)

Bom dia! 
Por Bragança o dia acordou com algum nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas e mínima de *0,7ºC*.

Neste momento o sol vai brilhando e registo apenas* 6,5ºC*.


----------



## panda (22 Nov 2016 às 12:22)

Boas...Manhã com nevoeiro na Cova da Beira.
Céu com algumas nuvens. Temperatura atual 8.1ºC e 85%Hr
Mínima desta madrugada* 1.1ºC*


----------



## Cesar (22 Nov 2016 às 12:49)

Boas por terras de Aguiar da Beira, manha de nevoeiro, agora o sol aparece, mas o frio prevalece.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2016 às 14:05)

Bonito manto de neve na Torre:






-0,1ºC de momento segundo o meteocovilha.
A mínima foi de* -6,7ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2016 às 15:09)

Boas...depois de uma manhã meia tapada devido ao nevoeiro ...pela zona sul ,tarde cheia de sol e algumas nuvens em volta...parecem estar a crescer ,com 10.7ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## panda (22 Nov 2016 às 16:47)

O ar corta7.6ºC e 75%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2016 às 17:15)

Segundo os meus familiares de Pinhel, a lareira já bomba e bem.
Estive a ver os registos de hoje da cidade.
*2,1ºC* / *6,9ºC*  Dia bem frio 
T.actual: *5,6ºC*

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGUARDAP2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2016 às 17:24)

Boas...já começa a fazer ...algumas nuvens ainda de frio ,com 9.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Nov 2016 às 18:07)

Dia bastante frio. A manhã começou com bastante nevoeiro, o que atenuou um pouco o ímpeto da descida da temperatura. Durante a tarde notou-se perfeitamente que a atmosfera está gelada em altura, e digo isto porque ocorreram uns aguaceiros fracos pelas 15h:30m cuja célula era relativamente fraca e no entanto esses aguaceiros traziam umas ''pepitas de granizo'' (não sei se poderei chamar assim)... 

Entretanto o céu tem-se tornado limpo gradualmente e sigo sem vento e com *6.7ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2016 às 18:45)

Boas ...o vento virou para NNE e aumentou,com 8.1ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2016 às 18:53)

Várzea da Serra há pouco estavam *0,6ºC*.

A máxima foi de 5,1ºC e a mínima de -0,8ºC.

0,2mm acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2016 às 19:39)

Boas...com 7.3ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2016 às 20:06)




----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Nov 2016 às 22:00)

Muito frio a esta hora, se o vento não fizer grande mossa durante a madrugada, espero uma boa mínima.
Temp. Atual:* 4.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2016 às 22:06)

Boas ...com 6.9ºC,o vento de N não deixa descer a temperatura.

Dados de hoje 3.9ºC / 10.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2016 às 23:19)

Literalmente um gelo lá fora. 
A água que ficou da chuva desta tarde está agora a gelar com o arrefecimento por irradiação. As várias estações aqui de Bragança vão registando valores ligeiramente inferiores a 0ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Nov 2016 às 23:48)

Vento fraco. Temperatura atual 4.1ºC e 86%Hr

Dados de hoje  *1.1ºC* / *10.1ºC*


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2016 às 23:53)

Boa noite! 

O frio vai se instalando por todo o Interior e Fig.Castelo Rodrigo não é exceção. Registo neste momento no meu sensor uns frescos *2.6ºC.*


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2016 às 00:10)

Em Várzea da Serra a mínima dos -0,8ºC acabou por ser batida antes da meia-noite. Ficou-se pelos *-1,4ºC*.

Por agora,* -1,3ºC, *vento nulo e humidade nos 98%.
Vai ser a noite toda a gear.


----------



## Cesar (23 Nov 2016 às 01:40)

Pela minha terra já se nota a geada.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Nov 2016 às 07:42)

Bom dia, geada com nevoeiro e 1,3°C


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2016 às 08:50)

Bom dia,

Céu nublado, 1ºC e ainda algum gelo nas superfícies.

Geada moderada com os valores mínimos a ocorrerem por volta das 3h, depois entrou nebulosidade e a temperatura subiu.


----------



## panda (23 Nov 2016 às 12:36)

Boas...Sol, nuvens e vento 
Temperatura 10.1ºC e 57%Hr


----------



## Cesar (23 Nov 2016 às 12:48)

A geada já derreteu agora as nuvens vao ameaçando chuva.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2016 às 14:27)

Boa tarde. Tanta expectativa criada e a mínima ficou-se nuns míseros *1.1ºC* pelas 7h:17m. O vento foi na prática contante durante toda a madrugada, e como se não bastasse ainda houve nebulosidade a ajudar. Deste modo a geada foi relativamente fraca nos locais mais expostos, em pontos mais abrigados deixou uma boa camada até.

Neste momento vão caindo uns pingos, com* 9.3ºC*.


----------



## rozzo (23 Nov 2016 às 14:34)

Os relatos de neve a cotas até perto de 500m em Espanha, em zonas como Vitória, ou até mais baixos, perto dos 100m (neste caso muito mais localmente na zona de Navarra), dão algum ânimo para o Nordeste do nosso país, agora que começa a entrar nebulosidade.
Nestas situações de cut-off com frio instalado, é raríssimo as cotas não serem abaixo do modelado, uma vez que os modelos globais como o GFS não têm resolução para "ver" estas coisas a pequena escala, e acabam sempre por suavizar a situação. Por comparação com os meteogramas, nessa zona Nordeste de Espanha, o erro na cota de neve confiando no GFS VS realidade está enorme, aliás mesmo enorme comparado com a descritiva da AEMET, que está a falhar também grosseiramente. Mas claro, se virem o satélite, é nessa zona que está convecção bastante activa, logo onde essas cotas mais "surpreendentes" podem ocorrer.

No nosso cantinho aqui em Portugal será tudo muito mais ligeiro, e sem grandes surpresas. Ainda assim, no caso de precipitar, eu pessoalmente acredito que possam cair flocos algumas centenas de metros abaixo do espero tanto nos meteogramas como na descritiva do IPMA. Mas será pura lotaria ou sorte...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2016 às 15:12)

Boas...manhã limpa e cheia de sol ,tarde...aumento das nuvens e de momento sem sol ,vento moderado e fresco,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## Célia Salta (23 Nov 2016 às 16:02)

Por aqui ja pingou umas pingas bem frias


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2016 às 16:04)

na ultima hora

Guarda com *1.9ºC* e *0.6mm*
Penhas Douradas com *0.8ºC* e *0.6mm
*
não anda longe


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2016 às 16:13)

rozzo disse:


> Os relatos de neve a cotas até perto de 500m em Espanha, em zonas como Vitória, ou até mais baixos, perto dos 100m (neste caso muito mais localmente na zona de Navarra), dão algum ânimo para o Nordeste do nosso país, agora que começa a entrar nebulosidade.
> Nestas situações de cut-off com frio instalado, é raríssimo as cotas não serem abaixo do modelado, uma vez que os modelos globais como o GFS não têm resolução para "ver" estas coisas a pequena escala, e acabam sempre por suavizar a situação. Por comparação com os meteogramas, nessa zona Nordeste de Espanha, o erro na cota de neve confiando no GFS VS realidade está enorme, aliás mesmo enorme comparado com a descritiva da AEMET, que está a falhar também grosseiramente. Mas claro, se virem o satélite, é nessa zona que está convecção bastante activa, logo onde essas cotas mais "surpreendentes" podem ocorrer.
> 
> No nosso cantinho aqui em Portugal será tudo muito mais ligeiro, e sem grandes surpresas. Ainda assim, no caso de precipitar, eu pessoalmente acredito que possam cair flocos algumas centenas de metros abaixo do espero tanto nos meteogramas como na descritiva do IPMA. Mas será pura lotaria ou sorte...


Eu aqui a 500m sinceramente vou olhar para o ceu de manha cedinho, mas não espero nada....


----------



## Cesar (23 Nov 2016 às 16:21)

já chove na região de Aguiar da Beira e está frio


----------



## Meteolouco (23 Nov 2016 às 16:43)

Boa tarde passei pela zona alta da Guarda há meia hora atrás e caia água neve o meu carro marcava +1,3ºC

Boa tarde a todos


----------



## Gongas (23 Nov 2016 às 16:45)

Segundo um vídeo publicado na página facebook da rádio Altitude, já está a nevar mesmo na Guarda!!


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2016 às 16:46)

Penhas da Saúde branca, ainda há meia hora atrás fui ver e nem flocos se via e agora está assim:






Torre está assim:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2016 às 17:09)

Boas...nublado e a temperatura a descer,com 9.0ºC e vento de N.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2016 às 20:15)

Boas...céu meio nublado,alguns pingos soltos ao sabor do vento ,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2016 às 21:15)

Vai chuviscando com 6.8ºC, o vento é fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2016 às 22:00)

Boas...nublado e vento fresco de N,com 7.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 12.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2016 às 23:00)

Boa noite!

Chuva e tempo frio aqui em Figueira, chove com apenas 4.3ºC. Será que posso sonhar!? 
A mínima da ultima madrugada foi de 1.5ºC obtida antes da chegada da nebulosidade.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2016 às 23:01)

Céu geralmente nublado, mas já vão surgindo várias abertas.
Sigo com 4.9ºC


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2016 às 23:45)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Chuva e tempo frio aqui em Figueira, chove com apenas 4.3ºC. Será que posso sonhar!?
> A mínima da ultima madrugada foi de 1.5ºC obtida antes da chegada da nebulosidade.



Continua a chover, com temperaturas próximas dos 4ºC, no topo da Marofa a quase 1000m deverá estar a cair no mínimo água-neve.


----------



## panda (23 Nov 2016 às 23:56)

Temperatura 5.1ºC e 91%Hr
Acumulada 1.0mm

Dados de hoje  *3.1ºC* / *10.2ºC*


----------



## Teya (24 Nov 2016 às 00:48)

Só agora consegui postar a quantidade de neve que caiu na Serra da Estrela, aqui ficam alguns registos que fiz:


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Nov 2016 às 07:25)

Bom dia, nevoeiro com 3,4°C e 0,2mm de precipitação de madrugada.


----------



## cookie (24 Nov 2016 às 07:31)

Bom dia! Alguém sabe se haverá neve no sábado no gerês? Em Pitões das Júnias p.ex ou até mesmo em Montalegre? De acordo com o site da câmara municipal de momento estão -3 e céu nublado.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (24 Nov 2016 às 08:14)

Bom dia, por aqui a temperatura ronda os 3ºC, vejo neve no solo, na encosta, a cota 1200m sensivelmente.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Nov 2016 às 08:25)

cookie disse:


> Bom dia! Alguém sabe se haverá neve no sábado no gerês? Em Pitões das Júnias p.ex ou até mesmo em Montalegre? De acordo com o site da câmara municipal de momento estão -3 e céu nublado.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Provável mas arriscado.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2016 às 09:46)

Já neva na Serra de Bornes, Macedo com  1ºC, começa acumular.
Video no Meteo Tras os Montes.


----------



## james (24 Nov 2016 às 09:53)

cookie disse:


> Bom dia! Alguém sabe se haverá neve no sábado no gerês? Em Pitões das Júnias p.ex ou até mesmo em Montalegre? De acordo com o site da câmara municipal de momento estão -3 e céu nublado.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk




Em Pitoes das Junias é garantido. Em Montalegre é provável.


----------



## bartotaveira (24 Nov 2016 às 11:24)

Na Serra da Padrela neva a partir dos 1000m sem acumulação ainda. 

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 11:51)

Alguém de Montalegre? Está a nevar?


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2016 às 12:24)

Aqui em Bragança chove com uns 4°C, não me parece que passe disto a não ser que a precipitação se intensifique consideravelmente.


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2016 às 13:38)

Em Várzea da Serra, aos 930m, estão 2,7ºC e começou há pouco a chover.
Vento fraco de sul.

Na webcam da Gralheira (1100m), vê-se tudo molhado, algum nevoeiro, mas não se vê qualquer farrapo de neve.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2016 às 13:39)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Nov 2016 às 13:40)

Neva em Montalegre ☺

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## panda (24 Nov 2016 às 13:54)

Boas...Céu nublado, como se diz por aqui esta astro de neve
Temperatura atual 8.2ºC e 68%Hr


----------



## cookie (24 Nov 2016 às 13:55)

Ontem de manhã nevou sem acumulação em rebordainhos (Bragança). Hoje deve estar repleto de neve!!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (24 Nov 2016 às 13:55)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Neva em Montalegre ☺
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Fotos??

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 13:59)

pelo que me disseram Montalegre só agua neve....


----------



## huguh (24 Nov 2016 às 14:17)

chuva moderada e certinha por aqui


----------



## Guedes 114 (24 Nov 2016 às 14:17)

Na Gralheira parecem cair uns farrapos


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2016 às 14:20)

Guedes 114 disse:


> Na Gralheira parecem cair uns farrapos



Perceptíveis no contraste com o alcatrão da estrada.
Portanto, água-neve aos 1100m.

Aos 930m estão 2,9ºC.


----------



## Joao_Penafiel (24 Nov 2016 às 14:29)

AnDré disse:


> Perceptíveis no contraste com o alcatrão da estrada.
> Portanto, água-neve aos 1100m.
> 
> Aos 930m estão 2,9ºC.


Se vires agora tens neve na webcam


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2016 às 14:36)

Aí está oficialmente o primeiro nevão da época na serra da Nogueira 

Enviado do meu 6055K através de Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (24 Nov 2016 às 14:38)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aí está oficialmente o primeiro nevão da época na serra da Nogueira
> 
> Enviado do meu 6055K através de Tapatalk



A nogueira é mais alta que Puebla de Sanabria? Alguém conhece alguma webcam por lá?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2016 às 14:39)

Na Gralheira agora já se vê bem nevar.


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2016 às 14:48)

karkov disse:


> A nogueira é mais alta que Puebla de Sanabria? Alguém conhece alguma webcam por lá?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


A serra da Nogueira é mais alta que a localidade Puebla de Santa rua, no entanto esta filmagem foi feita mais ou menos à mesma altitude, cerca de 900-950 metros 

Enviado do meu 6055K através de Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2016 às 15:01)

ferreira5 disse:


> A serra da Nogueira é mais alta que a localidade Puebla de Santa rua, no entanto esta filmagem foi feita mais ou menos à mesma altitude, cerca de 900-950 metros
> 
> Enviado do meu 6055K através de Tapatalk


Queria dizer Puebla de Sanabria...  

Enviado do meu 6055K através de Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (24 Nov 2016 às 15:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> Queria dizer Puebla de Sanabria...
> 
> Enviado do meu 6055K através de Tapatalk


Percebi  Tenho hotel marcado para o fim de semana de 3 e 4 lá e ando na expectativa de como estará o tempo nessa altura... Não conheces webcams por lá?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Nov 2016 às 15:06)

Chuva fraca e 6.5ºC que corresponde à máxima do dia até agora.

A mínima ficou-se nos *0.4ºC, *com geada bem mais generalizada que ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2016 às 15:09)

Boas ...depois de uma manhã com sol meio passado,o céu vai ficando nublado,ambiente na rua hoje é de fresco,com 9.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 15:12)

Na Gralheira neva bem agora!!!! Vamos ver se acumula!!!


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2016 às 15:26)

Em Várzea da Serra (930m) também já cai água-neve, embora pela imagem da webcam (baixa resolução), ainda não sejam perceptíveis. 

1,8ºC e 6mm acumulados.


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 15:28)

AnDré disse:


> Em Várzea da Serra (930m) também já cai água-neve, embora pela imagem da webcam (baixa resolução), ainda não sejam perceptíveis.
> 
> 1,8ºC e 6mm acumulados.


A cota deve estar a descer


----------



## Guedes 114 (24 Nov 2016 às 15:32)

Esta visto que a solução é "snowcasting" porque estamos com cotas baixas as 15.30 e com pequenos episodios não consistentes...


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 15:37)

Guedes 114 disse:


> Esta visto que a solução é "snowcasting" porque estamos com cotas baixas as 15.30 e com pequenos episodios não consistentes...


Desculpe a pergunta
Mas o que significa snowcasting?


----------



## Intruso (24 Nov 2016 às 15:44)

Meteofan disse:


> Na Gralheira neva bem agora!!!! Vamos ver se acumula!!!


De certeza? Estava a ver a webcam e não me parece.


----------



## Guedes 114 (24 Nov 2016 às 15:45)

Como não se consegue uma previsão (forecasting), faz-se um trocadilho de palavras com neve (snow) que é aquilo que se quer ver e previsão (forecasting) dando o belo termo de snowcasting


----------



## Cesar (24 Nov 2016 às 15:46)

Por aqui nuvens a ameaçar chuva.


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 15:49)

Guedes 114 disse:


> Como não se consegue uma previsão (forecasting), faz-se um trocadilho de palavras com neve (snow) que é aquilo que se quer ver e previsão (forecasting) dando o belo termo de snowcasting


Muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento!


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2016 às 15:53)

karkov disse:


> Percebi  Tenho hotel marcado para o fim de semana de 3 e 4 lá e ando na expectativa de como estará o tempo nessa altura... Não conheces webcams por lá?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Não mas é um uma questão de de pesquisar, mas a Serra da Sanabria por este andar e já ontem tinha sido neve,  porque se vê de Bragança, vai certamente continuar a ter 

Enviado do meu 6055K através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 16:04)

Intruso disse:


> De certeza? Estava a ver a webcam e não me parece.


Sim, foi só durante 2 "frames" ou seja 2 minutos mas nevava, vamos ver se volta.


----------



## Guedes 114 (24 Nov 2016 às 16:04)

Será só sensação minha ou teremos alguma acumulação na Gralheira???


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 16:07)

Guedes 114 disse:


> Será só sensação minha ou teremos alguma acumulação na Gralheira???


Ainda não acumulou e duvido que acumule


----------



## Cesar (24 Nov 2016 às 16:08)

Tambem vai chegar aqui ao concelho da Aguiar da Beira a trovoada?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2016 às 16:18)

Já neva e acumula na vila de Montalegre.
Informação de seguidores Meteo Tras os Montes.

EDIT: Neva com muita intensidade!


----------



## bartotaveira (24 Nov 2016 às 16:18)

Serra da Padrela 1000m agora mesmo.


----------



## Célia Salta (24 Nov 2016 às 16:29)

Por aqui ja choveuum aguaceiro forte agora estao umas nuvens escuras..
Anciosamente a espera de logo e amanha 

Enviado do meu LG-H320 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2016 às 16:30)

Meteofan disse:


> Ainda não acumulou e duvido que acumule


Está a acumular sim.

E já se começa a notar no telhado e nos montes atrás.

No alcatrão é que ainda não está a acumular.
Está tudo molhado.

A temperatura em Várzea é de 2,2ºC, por isso na Gralheira deve estar na casa de 1ºC.


----------



## Guedes 114 (24 Nov 2016 às 16:39)

Carrega na Gralheira... o Vento não ajuda a que acumule...


----------



## bartotaveira (24 Nov 2016 às 16:41)

Cenário espetacular aqui na Padrela! 

Agora vou pirar-me daqui porque não tenho pneus de neve e as correntes ficaram em casa!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Nov 2016 às 16:44)

Neva com grande intensidade na zona de Montalegre!! 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 16:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Neva com grande intensidade na zona de Montalegre!!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Existem webcams nessa zona?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Nov 2016 às 16:46)

jonas disse:


> Existem webcams nessa zona?


Pesquisa facebook

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## bartotaveira (24 Nov 2016 às 16:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Neva com grande intensidade na zona de Montalegre!!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


O pessoal gosta é de fotos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2016 às 16:46)

Boas...já ...o radar não engana ,com 8.6ºC...a descer .


----------



## karkov (24 Nov 2016 às 16:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pesquisa facebook
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Como assim? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 16:48)

Comeca a nevar no ip4!


----------



## Intruso (24 Nov 2016 às 16:54)

jonas disse:


> Comeca a nevar no ip4!


Ainda vai chegar ao vale do Sousa! É rezar!!!!


----------



## VILA REAL (24 Nov 2016 às 17:04)

Chuva intensa e 5.1ºC


----------



## bartotaveira (24 Nov 2016 às 17:05)

Por aqui a cota de neve está nos 850m, com acumulação a partir dos 900/950m.


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2016 às 17:10)

Esta tarde, por volta dos 1000m de altitude.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2016 às 17:16)




----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2016 às 17:25)

Acho que a Serra da Nogueira vai ter uma acumulaçao muito significativa 

Enviado do meu 6055K através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Nov 2016 às 17:33)

karkov disse:


> Como assim?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Karkov vais ao teu fb e pesquisas  #montalegre


jonas disse:


> Comeca a nevar no ip4!




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (24 Nov 2016 às 17:36)

Video partilhado a momentos na minha página do facebook, filmado em pitões onde neva com bastante intensidade


----------



## huguh (24 Nov 2016 às 17:39)

por aqui continua a chover moderado e sem parar! 

PS: o radar de Arouca não está nada bem pois não?


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Nov 2016 às 17:40)

Indicação de que está a nevar com alguma intensidade na serra da Estrela, a acumulação começa acima dos 1200 metros.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2016 às 17:47)

Montalegre


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2016 às 18:18)

A cota continua a descer... Carvalhelhos, Boticas passou a neve e já acumula!
Muita neve na zona de VP Aguiar... não sei partilhar aqui, mas podem ver os registos na pagina do Meteo Tras os Montes!


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Nov 2016 às 18:54)

Chuva forte e 6.9ºC. Vento a intensificar-se.


----------



## DMartins (24 Nov 2016 às 18:58)

Neva intensamente em Montalegre. Aldeias sem luz, estradas cortadas. -CMTV em direto


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 19:00)

DMartins disse:


> Neva intensamente em Montalegre. Aldeias sem luz, estradas cortadas. -CMTV em direto


Também vi, se se confirmar as previsões vai nevar toda a noite....


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2016 às 19:16)

*Neve em Montalegre manda alunos mais cedo para casa:

Está a nevar com alguma intensidade em Montalegre, desde as 14 horas desta quinta-feira, o que levou os alunos das escolas do concelho a regressar mais cedo a casa. A Autarquia decidiu também encerrar alguns serviços municipais, a partir das 16 horas.

Os cerca de 500 alunos do Agrupamento de Escolas Doutor Bento Cruz já estão a regressar a casa, uma vez que a neve que começou a cair esta tarde deixou algumas estradas intransitáveis.

O vice-presidente da Câmara de Montalegre David Teixeira, revelou que "a autarquia e os bombeiros já colocaram todos os meios disponíveis no terreno" para desimpedir as estradas do concelho. Quatro limpa-neves estão a proceder à limpeza das vias e a espalhar sal.

"Até mesmo na vila e com a saída das pessoas dos seus trabalhos, a circulação está a ser difícil", afirmou. David Teixeira teme que a situação se complique durante a noite, altura em que "estão previstas temperaturas a rondar os cinco graus negativos".
*

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vil...manda-alunos-mais-cedo-para-casa-5516695.html


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2016 às 19:28)

Boas!

Dia frio, a fazer lembrar Janeiro! A máxima aqui em Figueira não deverá ter alcançado os 7ºC! 

Durante o dia tivemos alguma precipitação fraca, sob a forma de aguaceiros. Por agora vai se intensificando o vento e continuam os aguaceiros por vezes moderados de chuva muito fria. Por agora registo apenas *3.9ºC *e vão caindo uns pingos 100% líquidos (até ver) aqui aos 650m de altitude. 

Valerá a pena ficar de plantão a ver se tenho sorte!?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2016 às 19:29)

Boas...só nublado...por vezes alguns aguaceiros ,com 7.5ºC e o vento aumentar de SW.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2016 às 20:09)

A24:

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=UEVvZWZCNGhvcXhWUVI4TXpHM205MURlZXpJSXZ3


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2016 às 20:23)

Boas...os aguaceiros novamente presente ,com 7.5ºC...não se mexe .


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 20:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A24:
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=UEVvZWZCNGhvcXhWUVI4TXpHM205MURlZXpJSXZ3


Em que zona?


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Nov 2016 às 20:30)

Chuva forte a muito forte e com gotas enormes. O vento é também moderado a forte, e sigo com 6.8ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Nov 2016 às 20:32)

Está a acumular bem na Gralheira:


----------



## Célia Salta (24 Nov 2016 às 20:34)

Pos aqui chove bem  sem vento, a espera de trovoada  
Pode ser que venha qualquer coisa


----------



## Cesar (24 Nov 2016 às 20:35)

Chove bem e esta o vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2016 às 20:38)

jonas disse:


> Em que zona?



VP Aguiar.


----------



## Cheiroso (24 Nov 2016 às 20:39)

http://subefotos.com/ver/?adb4e422232d2edf526d67635c5d27edo.png

Área de serviço do Alvão, cerca das 18:30... estava TOP.
Temperatura era de -1ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Nov 2016 às 20:56)

Mais uma vez Bragança ficou no quase...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2016 às 21:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Mais uma vez Bragança ficou no quase...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Está mesmo ao lado e a Nogueira deve estar brutal

Enviado do meu 6055K através de Tapatalk


----------



## Guarda 1096 alt (24 Nov 2016 às 21:08)

Pela Guarda está muito vento e muita água neve... Alguém sabe se a trovoada está para estes lados? No ipma não dá, é devido à algum nevoeiro não dá para ver muito, nem se ouve nada!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2016 às 21:12)

Boas...acho que agora veio para ficar a ,algum vento,com 7.7ºC e o primeiro do dia...1.0mm.


----------



## Guarda 1096 alt (24 Nov 2016 às 21:18)

Estamos assim


----------



## bartotaveira (24 Nov 2016 às 22:10)

Aqui a 780m de altitude já caíram 25mm de precipitação e ainda não vi neve... É pena, seria um grande nevão.

Na serra deve estar brutal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2016 às 22:11)

Boas...certinha a ,algum vento de SSW,com 7.2ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## panda (24 Nov 2016 às 22:17)

Chuva a cair bem
Temperatura 6ºC e 98%Hr
12.7mm


----------



## Cesar (24 Nov 2016 às 22:22)

Guarda 1096 alt disse:


> Estamos assim


Em breve deve nevar por ai


----------



## Guarda 1096 alt (24 Nov 2016 às 22:25)

Cesar disse:


> Em breve deve nevar por ai


Está muito nevoeiro, e chove com alguma intensidade. O vento mantém se muito forte... Mas já se nota que a temperatura baixo


----------



## VILA REAL (24 Nov 2016 às 22:31)

Continua a chover bem por estas bandas.
4.5ºC


----------



## salgado (24 Nov 2016 às 22:50)

Os modelos de malha fina (wed)estão bons para esta madrugada, aqui para o alto coa...


----------



## Guarda 1096 alt (24 Nov 2016 às 22:50)

Finalmente alguns flocos puxados pelo vento já estou a animar  Acho que hoje alguém vai ficar acordado até tarde


----------



## salgado (24 Nov 2016 às 23:03)

Queria dizer modelo wrf.


----------



## Dematos (24 Nov 2016 às 23:03)

Boas,
por aqui começou a cair devegarinho pelas 20:20 e foi acelerando; agora, continua a cair bem tocada a algum vento; 8,5 .°C!


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2016 às 23:10)

Boas!

Desde o meu ultimo post as condições mantêm-se, chuva fraca a moderada acompanhada por vento por vezes moderado, com temperaturas a oscilar em torno dos 4ºC. 

Neste momento 4.3ºC..


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2016 às 23:14)

Tanta que até vergaram as árvores! 

Enviado do meu 6055K através de Tapatalk


----------



## Guarda 1096 alt (24 Nov 2016 às 23:17)

ferreira5 disse:


> Tanta que até vergaram as árvores!
> 
> Enviado do meu 6055K através de Tapatalk


Só pra mete inveja ao pessoal!!!


----------



## Joao_Penafiel (24 Nov 2016 às 23:24)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1249091021779703&id=217372834951532

Gralheira às 21:40, a webcam deixou de funcionar as 19h


----------



## huguh (24 Nov 2016 às 23:32)

e chove, chove, chove... não pára


----------



## Serrano (25 Nov 2016 às 00:11)

3.8°C no Sarzedo, com muita chuva e algum vento... nada de neve, por enquanto.


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2016 às 00:27)

ferreira5 disse:


> Tanta que até vergaram as árvores!
> 
> Enviado do meu 6055K através de Tapatalk



Corajoso Ferreira! 
Ir assim a meio da noite para o meio da Serra com estas condições não é para qualquer um! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A chuva está a tornar-se mais consistente, tem caído sempre moderada desde o meu ultimo post, a temperatura continua em torno dos 4ºC, o meu sensor marca 3.7ºC neste momento.


----------



## Guarda 1096 alt (25 Nov 2016 às 00:33)

Pela guarda esta igual, agua neve, vento cada vez mais forte e muito nevoeiro. Da maneira que isto está a ficar não sei até que ponto haverá alguma coisa para amanhã... Vou informando


----------



## Norther (25 Nov 2016 às 00:37)

so para recordar uma depressão parecida, carnaval 91


----------



## Norther (25 Nov 2016 às 00:46)

por aqui chove intensamente e o termometro ronda os 5ºC, nas Penhas da Saúde disseram-me que a acumulação ja vai nos 15cm


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2016 às 01:00)

Várzea da Serra terminou o dia com 36,4mm de precipitação.

De momento, água-neve e 1,3ºC.
1,6mm acumulados.


----------



## Cesar (25 Nov 2016 às 01:48)

Agora o vento tem sido mais forte nas ultimas horas


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Nov 2016 às 02:17)

Há já várias horas que chove com intensidade por aqui. Se isto se traduzir em neve acima da cidade será um dos eventos mais interessantes dos últimos tempos! 3 graus e 16 mm (meteocovilha)


----------



## Diogo Silva (25 Nov 2016 às 02:50)

AnDré disse:


> Várzea da Serra terminou o dia com 36,4mm de precipitação.
> 
> De momento, água-neve e 1,3ºC.
> 1,6mm acumulados.


Passei à pouco por aí, vim de Castro Daire! desde o cruzamento do mezio até à entrada de várzea existe uma grande acumulação!
Subi à Santa helena arriscava dizer que já existe acumulação entre 7/10cm


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2016 às 03:33)

MSantos disse:


> Corajoso Ferreira!
> Ir assim a meio da noite para o meio da Serra com estas condições não é para qualquer um!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Fui de 4x4 com traccao ligada! E podes crer que haviam muitos mais! Corajosos eram alguns que  passaram por mim em carros ligeiros sem tracção! 

Enviado do meu 6055K através de Tapatalk


----------



## Guarda 1096 alt (25 Nov 2016 às 05:39)

Boas noites 
Pela guarda está confirmado o primeiro nevão!!! Tudo branco com uma boa acumulação. Está muito frio, tudo geladinho


----------



## Serrano (25 Nov 2016 às 07:16)

A neve ainda chegou ao Sarzedo, mas mal deu para branquear os telhados...


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Nov 2016 às 07:45)

Bom dia, chuva e vento com 7.0mm acumulada, 9,2ºC e 999hPa.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2016 às 07:58)

Diogo Silva disse:


> Passei à pouco por aí, vim de Castro Daire! desde o cruzamento do mezio até à entrada de várzea existe uma grande acumulação!
> Subi à Santa helena arriscava dizer que já existe acumulação entre 7/10cm



Depois de horas e horas e horas a cair água-neve com temperatura na casa de 1ºC, a neve por fim pegou em Várzea! 
Aos 930m está assim:





Webcam: https://www.wunderground.com/webcams/erdnasilva/1/show.html

E continua a cair!

0,4ºC de momento!


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2016 às 08:14)

Neva agora com muita intensidade!!

No espaço de minutos:







A cair guardanapos! 

https://www.wunderground.com/webcams/erdnasilva/1/show.html


----------



## hurricane (25 Nov 2016 às 08:20)

AnDré disse:


> Neva agora com muita intensidade!!
> 
> No espaço de minutos:
> 
> ...



Que inveja! Eu na Belgica ha mais de 3 anos e praticamente nunca vi nevar assim!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2016 às 08:25)

Bons dias .

Toda a noite de e certinha ...continua ,com 7.5ºC e 40.0mm de .

Dados de ontem 4.4ºC / 9.8ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## Norther (25 Nov 2016 às 08:25)

Bom dia, por aqui chove a potes, a cota de neve pela Cova da Beira deve andar pelos 750m, vejo vestígios de neve aos 850m sensivelmente, ai era mais um pouco de frio!! e seria um grande nevão.
A temperatura ronda os 3ºC com algum vento e muita chuva.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2016 às 08:39)

Na Torre as mesas da esplanada da casa de montanha, estão enterradas na neve! 
Só se vêem as do lado direito, porque o vento deve arrastar a neve para fora.

http://www.meteocovilha.com/






Muita neve também nas Penhas da Saúde:






E na encosta da Covilha:






Em Manteigas a neve também pegou:

http://meteomanteigas.com/webcam.html


----------



## nunessimoes (25 Nov 2016 às 09:26)

Bom dia caríssimos... Amanhã vou para a zona de Alfândega da Fé, ainda deverei apanhar neve/nevar ?

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2016 às 09:34)

nunessimoes disse:


> Bom dia caríssimos... Amanhã vou para a zona de Alfândega da Fé, ainda deverei apanhar neve/nevar ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


Bons dias, a haver neve no concelho de Alfândega, penso que só na serra de Bornes! Bom passeio! 



Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (25 Nov 2016 às 10:35)

Ainda nevou mais um pouco no Sarzedo e acabou por alcançar-se cerca de um centímetro em todas as superfícies, incluindo na calçada e no asfalto. Na estrada do Sarzedo para a Covilhã só havia neve até ao Alto São Gião (830msnm), com maior espessura nalguns locais favoráveis, verificando que o termómetro do carro desceu até 0.5ºC. Portanto, este episódio de neve não terá baixado dos 750msnm nesta zona, mas a época ainda agora começou, eheheh...


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Nov 2016 às 11:08)

Em Montalegre segundo relatos terá sido o maior nevão dos últimos anos, e hoje de manha por volta das 9:30 voltou a nevar, não sei se entretanto parou.


----------



## Intruso (25 Nov 2016 às 11:14)

Meteofan disse:


> Em Montalegre segundo relatos terá sido o maior nevão dos últimos anos, e hoje de manha por volta das 9:30 voltou a nevar, não sei se entretanto parou.


Deu agora na RTP 3, continua a nevar. Não há indícios de vir a parar.


----------



## panda (25 Nov 2016 às 11:18)

Bons Dias, muita chuva que tem caído 42.5mm
Temperatura atual 5.6ºC e 99%Hr


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Nov 2016 às 11:21)

Intruso disse:


> Deu agora na RTP 3, continua a nevar. Não há indícios de vir a parar.


A partir da tarde e durante o dia de amanhã a cota deve subir para os 1200m, por isso deve parar de nevar por Montalegre e começar a chover...


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Nov 2016 às 11:22)

A estação do IPMA de Montalegre não está a reportar, avaria por causa da neve?


----------



## DaniFR (25 Nov 2016 às 11:31)




----------



## NBiscaia (25 Nov 2016 às 11:53)

Sameiro, Serra da Estrela. Neve com alguma acumulação a 600 metros #NotBlackFriday.


----------



## nunessimoes (25 Nov 2016 às 12:11)

joselamego disse:


> Bons dias, a haver neve no concelho de Alfândega, penso que só na serra de Bornes! Bom passeio!
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


Eu vou para o Hotel Spa de Alfândega, acho que fica no alta da serra de bornes... 
Poderá haver corte de acessos?

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2016 às 12:21)

nunessimoes disse:


> Eu vou para o Hotel Spa de Alfândega, acho que fica no alta da serra de bornes...
> Poderá haver corte de acessos?
> 
> Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


Sim, o hotel fica na parte mais alta...poderá haver neve...é melhor ligar e confirmar para o hotel ...

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## nunessimoes (25 Nov 2016 às 12:23)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, o hotel fica na parte mais alta...poderá haver neve...é melhor ligar e confirmar para o hotel ...
> 
> Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


Obrigado... Se houver mais alguém que possa confirmar era óptimo...

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2016 às 12:56)

Boas ...os aguaceiros continuam...por vezes moderados ,com 9.9ºC e 45.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (25 Nov 2016 às 13:22)

Serra do Montemuro com muita neve, vista do aeródromo de Viseu (as nuvens não deixam ver tudo!!)






Algumas estradas cortadas, no norte do distrito
ESTRADAS CORTADAS (12h00)

EN 321 - CINFÃES - PORTAS DE MONTEMURO - CASTRO DAIRE
EM 553 - FEIRÃO - RESENDE
EM 1126 - PICÃO - CASTRO DAIRE

Este facebook tem algumas fotos do Montemuro
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-De-Montemuro-Cinfães-Do-Douro/1381001672156501?fref=ts


A24 em Bigorne, Lamego (950/980m)





Penedono (920m)





Vila Nova de Paiva (800/820m)










Gosende, Castro Daire











Entre Vila Nova de Paiva e Tarouca (zona de Touro, parece-me)


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2016 às 13:44)

nunessimoes disse:


> Obrigado... Se houver mais alguém que possa confirmar era óptimo...
> 
> Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


O hotel fica a 1000 metros altitude, logo terá neve, a cota esteve ontem pelos 850 metros...

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (25 Nov 2016 às 13:58)

Tenho informações que nevou em Lamego também, não sei se mesmo na cidade mas pelo menos na zona do Hospital e claro na serra das Meadas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2016 às 14:03)

Boas...de momento não chove,temperatura a subir,algum vento ,com 11.3ºC e 46.0mm.


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2016 às 14:16)

huguh disse:


> Tenho informações que nevou em Lamego também, não sei se mesmo na cidade mas pelo menos na zona do Hospital e claro na serra das Meadas


Estou à espera de confirmação por familiares, já vivi em Lamego....logo noite já terei certezas se nevou na cidade ou apenas na serra meadas...

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (25 Nov 2016 às 14:21)

joselamego disse:


> Estou à espera de confirmação por familiares, já vivi em Lamego....logo noite já terei certezas se nevou na cidade ou apenas na serra meadas...
> 
> Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk



Eu vou lá agora de tarde, se houver alguma coisa trago fotos


----------



## Humidforest (25 Nov 2016 às 14:34)

joselamego disse:


> Estou à espera de confirmação por familiares, já vivi em Lamego....logo noite já terei certezas se nevou na cidade ou apenas na serra meadas...
> 
> Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk



A partir de Magueija para cima houve acumulação de neve.


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2016 às 15:19)

huguh disse:


> Eu vou lá agora de tarde, se houver alguma coisa trago fotos


Ok Huguh, depois diga algo.obrigado!

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2016 às 15:46)

Boas...neste momento aguaceiros com o sol a querer aparecer ,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## Norther (25 Nov 2016 às 15:52)

aqui ainda não parou de chover, por vezes fraca outras vezes forte, neste momento chove muito com a temperatura a rondar os 5ºC, dependendo do sitio, no cimo da cidade da Covilhã na estação do meteo Covilhã regista 4ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (25 Nov 2016 às 16:06)

Dia cinzento e chuvoso (umas pingas geladas e fortes).
6ºC


----------



## panda (25 Nov 2016 às 16:21)

Boas... Dia de muita chuva e 
acumulada *67.7mm*

Temperatura 5.6ºC e 99%Hr
IFV 4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2016 às 16:23)

Boas...temperatura a pique ,vento virou para E,com 8.9ºC.


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Nov 2016 às 16:26)

As 16 Montalegre seguia com 1,5º provavelmente ainda neva por lá...


----------



## NBiscaia (25 Nov 2016 às 17:40)

Sameiro Serra da Estrela.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2016 às 18:46)

Boas...nevoeiro fresco ,com 7.9ºC.


----------



## huguh (25 Nov 2016 às 19:36)

boas
estive de tarde por Lamego e Tarouca e não vi neve nenhuma.
Talvez tivesse nevado de manhã ou madrugada e tivesse derretido com a chuva que estava a cair mas não vi nem um pouco de branco.

Chuva, essa sim caiu durante toda a tarde, com bastante intensidade por vezes


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2016 às 20:06)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Nov 2016 às 20:18)

Gralheira on-line ☺


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2016 às 20:20)

huguh disse:


> boas
> estive de tarde por Lamego e Tarouca e não vi neve nenhuma.
> Talvez tivesse nevado de manhã ou madrugada e tivesse derretido com a chuva que estava a cair mas não vi nem um pouco de branco.
> 
> Chuva, essa sim caiu durante toda a tarde, com bastante intensidade por vezes


Já falei com os familiares de Lamego, a neve caiu de madrugada na serra meadas e cidade, mas só pegou na serra e antes de almoço já tinha desaparecido ....

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## panda (25 Nov 2016 às 20:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



Essas fotos não são de agora! Tanto carro na torre estradas limpas ceu limpo ahahhaahhha
Deve ser da primeira neve. Bonitas fotos


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2016 às 20:25)

panda disse:


> Essas fotos não são de agora! Tanto carro na torre estradas limpas ceu limpo ahahhaahhha



Pois isso já não sei, mas o album das fotos foi criado hoje mesmo, á 2 horas atrás, e os comentários do album também são todos de hoje.


----------



## Norther (25 Nov 2016 às 20:36)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2016 às 21:06)

Boas...está de volta ,com 7.6ºC.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (25 Nov 2016 às 21:25)

NBiscaia disse:


> Sameiro Serra da Estrela.


Parabéns pelo excelente video! Continue a fazer mais assim ...


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2016 às 23:26)

Boa noite!

Depois de uma madrugada com bastante chuva com temperaturas da ordem dos 3/4ºC, tivemos um dia cinzento e frio com alguma chuva. A neve foi apenas visível nas Serras ao longe quando a nebulosidade o permitiu.


----------



## panda (26 Nov 2016 às 00:05)

A temperatura tem estado a subir, atual 7ºC e 99%Hr
acumulada* 0.5mm*

acumulada ontem *72.2mm*


----------



## NBiscaia (26 Nov 2016 às 00:07)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Parabéns pelo excelente video! Continue a fazer mais assim ...



Muito Obrigado Azorean. Venham mais dias assim que faço os vídeos.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2016 às 00:14)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Depois de uma madrugada com bastante chuva com temperaturas da ordem dos 3/4ºC, tivemos um dia cinzento e frio com alguma chuva. A neve foi apenas visível nas Serras ao longe quando a nebulosidade o permitiu.



Cai agora alguma chuva fraca e registo 5.9ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (26 Nov 2016 às 00:46)

Impressionante nevão nas Penhas da Saúde! Tendo em conta o espaço temporal em que ocorreu será um dos maiores nevões das últimas décadas...

Foto: _*Mancha*_





Foto: _*Covilhã cidade neve*_




Igualmente notáveis os mais de *100mm* de precipitação registados no dia de ontem, na encosta da cidade, pela estação _*Meteocovilha*_!


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2016 às 01:37)

Excelentes fotos caros seguidores do interior! Nunca vi neve e fico sempre com um sorriso quando vejo Portugal de branco 

O mês de Novembro revelou-se bem no final!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2016 às 10:21)

Bom dia .

Mais uma noite total de e continua ...tudo tapado e ar ,com 8.5ºC e de vai nos 27.0mm.

Dados de ontem 6.7ºC / 11.5ºC e 46.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (26 Nov 2016 às 10:39)

*7ºC *
Tem chovido bem em Viseu, *22.3mm* entre as 6 e as 10h
Já há ruas alagadas








Continuam duas estradas fechadas no Montemuro:
Fonte oficial da GNR

ESTRADAS CORTADAS (9h00)

EN 321 - CINFÃES - PORTAS DE MONTEMURO - CASTRO DAIRE (km 38 e 45)
EM 1126 - PICÃO - CASTRO DAIRE..


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2016 às 11:40)

Em Várzea da Serra a neve durou pouco.
A chuva da tarde derreteu a neve toda. Isto à cota 930m.
Time-lapse do dia no WU.

Acima dos 1100m a neve, que era mais que muita, ainda resiste. Isto, apesar da chuva.

De momento, e aos 930m, estão 4,7ºC e chove fraco.
14,6mm acumulados hoje.
167,6mm este mês.


----------



## Cesar (26 Nov 2016 às 11:40)

Neste momento chove, o vento mais fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2016 às 11:57)

Boas...parou ...nublado e muita neblina baixa ,com 9.3ºC e 28.0mm de .


----------



## panda (26 Nov 2016 às 12:20)

Boas...Chuva, vento fraco
Temperatura atual 7.8ºC e 99%Hr
acumulada *52.7mm *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2016 às 12:43)

Boas...céu mais aberto...mas ainda sem sol ,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## Norther (26 Nov 2016 às 12:43)

Impressionante a chuva que caiu durante a noite e manha!!! os modelos nem metade previam e ate nas Penhas da Saúde choveu a potes, o meu amigo David que tem la um café ja pede pa que não chova mais , que esta empapar a neve toda.


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2016 às 12:59)

Norther disse:


> Impressionante a chuva que caiu durante a noite e manha!!! os modelos nem metade previam e ate nas Penhas da Saúde choveu a potes, o meu amigo David que tem la um café ja pede pa que não chova mais , que esta empapar a neve toda.


62,4mm segundo o meteocovilha.
E já vai em 299,8mm este mês. :O

Muita precipitação na Serra da Estrela!
O rio Zêzere já deve estar com um enorme caudal.

-0,3ºC na Torre. A chuva abaixo dos 1500m vai empapar a neve toda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2016 às 14:10)

Boas ...já com sol e muita nuvem ,com 11.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Nov 2016 às 14:14)

Escuridao a vir de sul


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2016 às 16:00)

Boas...só nublado ,com 10.7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (26 Nov 2016 às 17:56)

Agora não chove no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 5.7°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2016 às 18:11)

Boas ...os aguaceiros voltaram já algum tempo ,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2016 às 21:57)

Boas...continua tudo tapado por nuvens baixas ...sem chuva,com 9.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2016 às 23:26)

Boas!

O dia de hoje foi marcado por muitas horas seguidas de precipitação, sem nunca ser intensa, mas quase sempre constante.  
Foi também um dia quase sem oscilação térmica, segundo a estação do IPMA de V.Torpim a mínima foi de 6.1ºC e a máxima de 7.5ºC.


----------



## Célia Salta (27 Nov 2016 às 00:11)

Boas por aqui aguaceiros pingas bem grossas e geladas  a tarde tive direito a observar um relâmpago enquanto ia no carro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2016 às 10:25)

Bom dias.

Depois de uma manhã com aguaceiros fracos...de momento ainda aguaceiros e sol ,com 10.5ºC e 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 7.5ºC / 11.8ºC e 29.0mm de .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Nov 2016 às 11:17)

Gralheira agora mesmo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Nov 2016 às 12:22)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2016 às 14:33)

Boas ...sol e nuvens ...já merecia um bocado de sol ,com 13.5ºC e 2.0mm de .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Nov 2016 às 15:38)

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Nov 2016 às 15:39)

3°c muita neve na gralheira 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Nov 2016 às 15:42)

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2016 às 17:37)

Hoje esteve quase sempre nublado, com alguns períodos de chuva fraca, mas agora céu começa a limpar. 9ºC neste momento.


----------



## Serrano (27 Nov 2016 às 20:04)

7.1°C no Sarzedo, após uma máxima de 10°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2016 às 20:43)

Boas...voltamos ao tempo calmo ,só nublado e sem vento ,com 10.5ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## panda (27 Nov 2016 às 23:28)

Temperatura 8.1ºC  e 93%Hr
acumulada 0.5mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Nov 2016 às 07:39)

Bom dia, manhã de muito nevoeiro com 7,3°C.


----------



## Norther (28 Nov 2016 às 08:23)

Bom dia, apesar de muita chuva no fim de semana ainda temos neve a cota 900/1000m, graças a grande quantidade de neve que caiu na sexta feira, foi dos maiores nevões que assisti na serra no Outono.
Temperatura esta rondar os 6ºC e o céu esta nublado.


----------



## DaniFR (28 Nov 2016 às 11:06)

Boa camada na Torre, nem as mesas se veem.







Muita neve também nas Penhas da Saúde.


----------



## panda (28 Nov 2016 às 13:23)

Boas...Sol e vento fraco
Temperatura 12.9ºC e 78%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2016 às 16:00)

Boas...manhã limpa,tarde meia nublada ,com 13.9ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 8.5ºC / 14.0ºC e 2.0mm de .


----------



## Cesar (28 Nov 2016 às 19:34)

Noite a ficar fria.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2016 às 21:53)

Boas...algumas nuvens...nada se mexe ,sem vento,com 10.1ºC e 79%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 15.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Nov 2016 às 07:44)

Bom dia, geada e nevoeiro, mínima de 0,0°C atual 5,8°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2016 às 10:20)

Bons dias .

Nublado e vento fraco,com 10.5ºC e 80%HR.


----------



## panda (29 Nov 2016 às 11:44)

Bons dias
Céu nublado, vento fraco
Temperatura 9.6ºC e 92%Hr


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2016 às 12:35)

Bom dia,

Miranda do Douro mais uma vez a destacar-se pelas baixas temperaturas... penso que foi a única Estação do IPMA a baixar dos 0ºC






Por Bragança, a minha estação registou uma mínima de *0,2ºC
*
Neste momento registo 10,8ºC sem sol, e bastante ar frio ainda à superfície...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2016 às 17:52)

Boas...depois de um dia nublado e sem ver o sol ,de momento mais limpo e vento fraco,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2016 às 22:01)

Boas...algumas nuvens ,vento fraco,com 10.0ºC e 76%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 13.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Nov 2016 às 07:18)

Bom dia, céu com muitas nuvens e vento moderado de leste, 14,8°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2016 às 10:32)

Bom dia .

Sol e nuvens ...algum vento de SSW ,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2016 às 15:49)

Boas...de momento com sol ,vento moderado de SES,com 15.1ºC e mais nublado a sul .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2016 às 18:46)

Boas...nublado e vento mais fraco,com 13.2ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2016 às 21:11)

Boas...nublado e vento moderado de ESE,com 12.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 15.5ºC.

De este mês 180.0mm.


----------



## tiaguh7 (30 Nov 2016 às 22:20)

Boas, talvez aqui não seja o local indicado mas estava a pensar ir amanhã dar um passeio até ao lago da Sanabria e arredores...será que irei encontrar neve de jeito? Acho que há uns montes a 1700m ali à volta... 

Enviado do meu E5823 através de Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (30 Nov 2016 às 22:54)

tiaguh7 disse:


> Boas, talvez aqui não seja o local indicado mas estava a pensar ir amanhã dar um passeio até ao lago da Sanabria e arredores...será que irei encontrar neve de jeito? Acho que há uns montes a 1700m ali à volta...
> 
> Enviado do meu E5823 através de Tapatalk


Vou lá no próximo fim de semana... tb tinha a mesma esperança.... inclusive, havendo previsão de chuva ️ qual poderá vir a ser a cota de neve....


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Dez 2016 às 00:28)

karkov disse:


> Vou lá no próximo fim de semana... tb tinha a mesma esperança.... inclusive, havendo previsão de chuva ️ qual poderá vir a ser a cota de neve....
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


A cota de neve prevista e em torno dos 2000 M..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (1 Dez 2016 às 00:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> A cota de neve prevista e em torno dos 2000 M..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Eu e a minha sorte na marcação dos fins de semana "na neve"...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2016 às 20:30)

Chuva fraca na parte baixa da Covilhã (zona do Serra Shopping) com vento fraco.


----------

